# Cedar ice chests



## Dookie Ray

Does anyone know where I could find some plans for building some of those cedar ice chests like they sell at Buc-ee's? I've seen them where you could put an ice chest down inside of it as well as the kind with the metal tub in them. Any help in finding some plans or tips for getting started would be great. Wife wants some, but I don't believe I need to drop $300-400 on one. Thanks

Dook


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER

get in touch with DCW on here.


----------



## Bobby

CAJUN THUNDER said:


> get in touch with DCW on here.


Thats what I was goning to say. I don't think he uses plans. He is kinda like me just looks and does it.


----------



## Tortuga

Think Trodery made something like that a while back..

Herre's a link with Randsims and Trod's chests both on it....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=212668&highlight=ice+chest


----------



## DCW

That's right I don't use any plans. Give me a shout and come by I will explain and show you how. Really simple to do. Here is a pic of mine. It has an Igloo max cold 70 qt. in it.


----------



## bill

good to see you posting here DCW


----------



## Randsims

hey DCW I like yours better than mine it looks like it could hold alot more but like you said they are easy to build just have to figure out a few tricks on the lid


----------



## DCW

Hello Bill I am here everyday I just don't post much till I find something to add.

Randsims

That is my 1st try at building one. I have done many now and have made a few small changes. I have been thru bolting the lids with SS carrige head bolts. Also have seen some that just nail it thru the sides. I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## DCW

Here is another version that you just set one of the styrofoam coolers in. I use this one on my patio when it is just me and the wife. It is short like an end table beside the patio chairs I don't even have to get up to get a drink! also makes a good foot rest.


----------

